# How long a Monopod should be



## dog1971 (Feb 1, 2014)

After ordering the Tamron 150-600( BHPhoto is shipping(date of preorder 09.01.2014)) I thinking about buying a monopod. In the moment i have to decide how Long the monopod should be. Is there an easy rule ? Or should I simple take the distance between eye and feet ??? Afte I'm not to small (190cm) I think i need a Monopod with about 175cm length. Any suggestions on this ???

Thanks a lot Dag


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Feb 1, 2014)

I use a Gitzo GM 2541 and rate it extremely highly but think it may be a little short for you, however I also have a Sirui P424 which is also very good and cheaper! A friend tried the P424 recently and found it OK for his height (just over 2 meters) especially with the SiruiL10 tilt head attached.
I am assuming you live in the US (most members seem to!) so have a look here:
http://www.adorama.com/SIBSRP424.html


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 2, 2014)

I generally want a monopod tall enough so that I can put the base out in front of me and have the camera at eye level. The head and camera add to the height, so it depends on which head, but figure about 7 inches, maybe more, So, if your eye is 5' 10 above the ground, something 5 ft five and hopefully 4 inches taller would work. Allow for uneven ground as well, this might require a few extra inches.

http://photographylife.com/how-to-use-a-monopod.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Feb 3, 2014)

Just had a look on a couple of UK sites and the tallest ones I could find were a 3 series Gitzo and the Sirui P424 both at 169 cm. If my friend Nigel was happy with this height I think you should be OK after all he breathes thinner air than we do!
More to the point I couldn't find any decent quality alternatives except the RRS MC34 but that is silly money even compared to Gitzo.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Feb 3, 2014)

Long enough for the bottom portion to touch the ground. 

(With a nod to Abe)


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Feb 4, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Long enough for the bottom portion to touch the ground.
> 
> (With a nod to Abe)



Sorry for my ignorance, but who is "Abe"? Lincoln??

As an aside I was quite surprised to see how poorly supported tall people are on the mono pod front. One can buy tripods that are over 9 feet tall but a mono pod over 5 feet 3 inches is uncommon at best!


----------



## kaihp (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm 6'6", so I feel the OPs pain. I managed to pester my local shop long enough (I think it was over a 6 month period) for them to import a Gitzo G1564L monopod, which can be extended to 6'7.5" (202cm). The G1564L is no longer available, but Gitzo has a 192cm tall Carbon-fiber monopod, the GM3551 which should be fine for you.

Hope this helps.


----------



## TexPhoto (Feb 4, 2014)

I preffer my monopods and tripods to be long. I am 5'7", and I would like my camera supports to put my camera at eye level with one leg section still not extended. I like the extra length for the time I am on an uneven surface, and want the extra reach.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Feb 4, 2014)

johnf3f said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but who is "Abe"? Lincoln??



Abraham Lincoln was rumoured to have said, when asked, "how long should a man's leg be"; "Long enough to touch the ground."

I *attempted* to make a humourous comment. Attempted being the key word. :-[

;D


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Feb 4, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> johnf3f said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for my ignorance, but who is "Abe"? Lincoln??
> ...


----------



## jdramirez (Feb 5, 2014)

Recently when I have used mine, I am sitting in the bleachers and I pan while I video my daughter playing basketball. So I have it around 3ft of the 5 ft extension...

I don't use it while standing... but I guess I could have when I went caving... but even then I just used good technique and IS.


----------



## swampler (Feb 5, 2014)

Get it long enough to be standing comfortably plus some in case you ever shoot from a hill or steps where the monopod's foot rests below your feet.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm 6' 2, and use a redged RMC-527 which stands a little over 61 inches tall. Adding in the monopod head and the camera, its about 3-3 inches of extra height. That's enough for most of my usage. I only use it when I have a heavy lens that I am using for hours on end.
I came down with some nasty tendonitis just before having two 4 hour sessions of continuous shooting with both my 200-400L and 24-70. I was sitting rather than standing and walking around like I usually do. The monopod took the weight off my wrists and arms so I wasn't in pain during or after both sessions. I probably got sharper images as well. I have avoided doing much editing of those 2500 images because it really hurts after just a few minutes.


----------



## jdramirez (Feb 5, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'm 6' 2, and use a redged RMC-527 which stands a little over 61 inches tall. Adding in the monopod head and the camera, its about 3-3 inches of extra height. That's enough for most of my usage. I only use it when I have a heavy lens that I am using for hours on end.
> I came down with some nasty tendonitis just before having two 4 hour sessions of continuous shooting with both my 200-400L and 24-70. I was sitting rather than standing and walking around like I usually do. The monopod took the weight off my wrists and arms so I wasn't in pain during or after both sessions. I probably got sharper images as well. I have avoided doing much editing of those 2500 images because it really hurts after just a few minutes.



I had tendonitis in my shoulder where the tension attaches to the humorous... and that was some of the worst pain I ever felt. You hear about tennis elbow and you make fun of it, and I'm a pretty tough guy... and it just knocked me on my ass.


----------



## Larry (Feb 5, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> I had tendonitis in my shoulder where the tension attaches to the humorous... and that was some of the worst pain I ever felt. You hear about tennis elbow and you make fun of it, and I'm a pretty tough guy... and it just knocked me on my ass.



I believe that you had tensionitis, not tendonitis. If the pain had been where the tendon attaches to the serious(humerus), rather than where the tension attaches to the humorous, it might have been tendonitis. 

Never having made a single mistake of any kind during my 73 years, I feel qualified to help you with your spelling.


----------



## jdramirez (Feb 5, 2014)

Larry said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > I had tendonitis in my shoulder where the tension attaches to the humorous... and that was some of the worst pain I ever felt. You hear about tennis elbow and you make fun of it, and I'm a pretty tough guy... and it just knocked me on my ass.
> ...



I'm pleading the fifth... and throwing my phone under the bus at the same time. 

I should proof read... but that isn't my strong point.


----------

